# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  access point και κεραια 2.4 Ghz και 5 Ghz

## xdgr2001

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω υπάρχει acces point
που να εκπέμπει ταυτόχρονα στα 2.4 και 5  Ghz. Επίσης κεραία που να κάνει και για τις 2 μπάντες υπάρχει;
2.4 & 5 Ghz

Ευχαριστώ 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## mirtiano

Υπαρχουν και τα 2 αλλα την λεξη *ταυτοχρονα* να την ξεχασεις,δυστυχως.Διαλεγεις υποχρεωτικα μια απο τις 2 συχνοτητες στο ap και* η κεραια* τα ιδια,*δεν μπορει να εχει 2 διαφορετικες εκπομπες ταυτοχρονα* ακομα και αν μπορει να δουλεψει 2,4 ή 5 γιγακυκλους.

----------


## eurocenter

Υπαρχει το ASUS RT-N66U

----------


## mirtiano

> Υπαρχει το ASUS RT-N66U


Αυτο δεν το ειχα παρει χαμπαρι.Διαβασα οτι χρησιμοποιει και τις 2 wifi συχνοτητες για να πιασει μεγαλες ταχυτητες (τυπικα 900 Μbps) αλλα αν θελει καποιος να το χρησιμοποιησει για απλη καλυψη ενος χωρου και στις 2 συχνοτητες με 1 και μονο AP (προσβαση στο ιντερνετ και απο τις 2 συχνοτητες) το κανει; Γιατι υποψιαζομαι οτι αυτο ζηταει ο φιλος μας,πραγμα που δεν το ξεκαθαριζει βεβαια.

----------


## xhaos

δεν είναι δυνατό η ίδια κεραία να αποδώσει και στις δυο μπάντες, γιατί η άλλη συχνότητα σημαίνει άλλο μήκος κύματος και άρα άλλο μήκος κεραίας.
άσχετα όμως αν πας σε νέα συσκευή πρόσεξε να έχει υποστήριξη από openwrt. θα κάνεις παλαβά πράγματα.

----------


## eurocenter

Εκπεμπει ταυτοχρονα σε δυο συχνοτητες 2,4 και 5.
Εγω το εχω σε ενοικαζομενα δωματια και αλλοι πελατες μπαινουν στο 2,4 και αλλοι  στο 5g.
Φυσικα για 5g θα πρεπει να εχεις καρτα η usb που να το υποστηριζουν.
Οι κεραιες ειναι dual band.
Επισης εχω συνδεμενο και ενα repeater tp-link αλλα μονο στα 2.4G
Επισης περνει πολλα custom fw

----------


## mirtiano

> Εκπεμπει ταυτοχρονα σε δυο συχνοτητες 2,4 και 5.
> Εγω *το εχω σε ενοικαζομενα δωματια και αλλοι πελατες μπαινουν στο 2,4 και αλλοι  στο 5*g.
> Φυσικα για 5g θα πρεπει να εχεις καρτα η usb που να το υποστηριζουν.*
> Οι κεραιες ειναι dual band*.
> Επισης εχω συνδεμενο και ενα repeater tp-link αλλα μονο στα 2.4G
> Επισης περνει πολλα custom fw


Ωραια λοιπον.
@xdgr2001,το ερωτημα σου απαντηθηκε πληρως απο τον @eurocenter,και ενημερωθηκαμε και οσοι δεν το γνωριζαμε*.Ειναι το  ASUS RT-N66U*.Η επομενη κινηση ειναι δικη σου...

----------


## dim05

Κανε μια αναζητηση στο google για "concurrent 2.4GHz and 5GHz wifi router" και θα σου βγαλει περισσοτερα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Lagman

FRITZbox 7390 είναι dual band υπάρχει και ένα eshop αγγλία που το έχει και ποιο φθηνά.

----------


## xdgr2001

σας ευχαριστώ όλους

----------

